# NEW clicking/rattle -- IN ADDITION to B pillar :-(



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Coming from the driver door handle/lock/speaker area. (camera is close to the source, so it seems even louder than normal, but it IS loud enough to be heard over music and conversation). Happens with even the tiniest bumps on the road. And it's is in chorus with the B pillar rattle. This is our 7th or 8th VW overall, and I've been a fanboy and occasional apologist for 17+ years. But this car -- three weeks old -- is starting to sour me...

The dealer says this rattle is the B pillar and that's what I'm hearing, but it's not. You can look at the door and hear one rattle is to the left and the other to the right. I've discovered I can even tap the door handle area lightly and replicate it. :banghead:


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I heard rattles from both doors (front) the other day on a bumpy road - if I pressed the door trim, rattle minimized. I'll check next time to see if it's more from there area you're having issue with.


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Mine isn't even on bumpy roads. Just... roads. Goes away when up to speed on the highway, but noticeable until I get to 60 or so. (will do it on bumpy interstates too, but at lower speeds it's even on fairly smooth roads)


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

You're not alone. My Tiguan rattles from everywhere. Doors, hatch, glove box... Dealer fixed some of it, but it's still extremely annoying.


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

Guess i got lucky. I have about 6000 miles on mine and not one rattle/noise anywhere. love the vehicle.
Probably just jinxed myself.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

DanTig18 said:


> Guess i got lucky. I have about 6000 miles on mine and not one rattle/noise anywhere. love the vehicle.


Same here.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

I found that same rattle when i was setting up my subwoofer. The door panels, especially the front ones, resonated between 50 and 80 hz while doing a sweep. If you stick your hand in the space where you would normally put your water bottle and run your hand along that opening inside to the rear of your vehicle, you will see that there is a cavity that runs the entire length of the door. This is where all the rattling was coming from, not the inside of the door. I put some acoustic insulating foam between the 2 surfaces there and the rattle stopped.


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

goodtill said:


> I found that same rattle when i was setting up my subwoofer. The door panels, especially the front ones, resonated between 50 and 80 hz while doing a sweep. If you stick your hand in the space where you would normally put your water bottle and run your hand along that opening inside to the rear of your vehicle, you will see that there is a cavity that runs the entire length of the door. This is where all the rattling was coming from, not the inside of the door. I put some acoustic insulating foam between the 2 surfaces there and the rattle stopped.


Nope, at least not in my case. Mine is definitely from the door lock button/speaker area as I can stop the rattle by touching lightly to the right of the lock switch, and it starts again when I move away.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

welcome to the new mexican VW Tiguan... with german built robots. lol bucket of bolts with no quality control. there is a reason the Audis and Porsche cars that are at the top of their class arent built in mexico. flamers.. flame on., truth hurts.



jpbran said:


> Nope, at least not in my case. Mine is definitely from the door lock button/speaker area as I can stop the rattle by touching lightly to the right of the lock switch, and it starts again when I move away.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

It is much more likely because of the first year of the model. Second year is going to be better as they figure out all the issues. Mexican or not, the people in the factories only follow the process. If they are not told to do something they will not. Missing welds? The programming for robots was probably done elsewhere. Poorly matching plastic parts? Die moulds were made in Germany. Central console dies suddenly? Problems with navigation and lane assist? The software was not made in Mexico either. Blaming race for the issues is ridiculous...Blame VW and their process. They are not Toyota by any stretch of imagination.


----------



## txhayden09 (Apr 12, 2018)

I have the same issue with car. I took into Heritage VW South in Atlanta. They initially could not hear it until I rode with the tech. They took off my driver door panel and saw that the panel was missing clips. Apparently I have to have a brand new door panel installed. I was told it would take a week to get the panel. I called a week later and I was told by the service manager that the part is back ordered indefinitely. I then opened a case with VW to hopefully get the part in quicker. My car was already out of service for a month for warranty repairs. 

I am somewhat happy this does not appear to be the B pillar noise at this moment. Hopefully I can get a new door panel sooner than later.


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

jpbran said:


> Coming from the driver door handle/lock/speaker area. (camera is close to the source, so it seems even louder than normal, but it IS loud enough to be heard over music and conversation). Happens with even the tiniest bumps on the road. And it's is in chorus with the B pillar rattle. This is our 7th or 8th VW overall, and I've been a fanboy and occasional apologist for 17+ years. But this car -- three weeks old -- is starting to sour me...
> 
> The dealer says this rattle is the B pillar and that's what I'm hearing, but it's not. You can look at the door and hear one rattle is to the left and the other to the right. I've discovered I can even tap the door handle area lightly and replicate it. :banghead:


JP,

I have two rattles in my door. Weirdly enough, it's only in the passenger door (but I'm wondering we dont hear it on the driver's side because of how our ears are positioned in relation). First, I have the rattle near the tweet in the door trim. I believe it's caused by the tweeter / speaker assembly. In my previous car, I had the same noise except for in the a-pillar where the tweeters were. *In addition,* I have the rattle towards the bottom right of the door (where the giant cavity is that the other poster described). I've tried filling it with foam but I still heard it.

So now, I've got dashboard rattles, door rattles, b-pillar trim rattles, b-pillar rattles, my sunroof randomly pops and rattles. Just everything in this car rattles. I had a 2015 focus that rattled like crazy too. Surprisingly, the only car I had that didn't was a 2009 Lancer that was obliterated in reviews for it's "cheap" interior -- funny, the plastic was hard touch but nothing made it rattle, not the sub, not the road, and most certainly not weather lol. This car is terribly made unfortunately.


----------



## FromAudiToVWWithLove (May 8, 2018)

I have a rattle with my b-pillar :-(


----------



## saciron (Oct 21, 2003)

*Found the issue of the door panel rattle.*

I had been experiencing a door rattle which sounded like it was coming from the lower door panel speakers. I normally don't notice these things since I play my music pretty loud. This one day though, with no music I noticed them. It was coming from both sides. 

I opened up the doors and pounded gently in hopes that maybe the door panel wasn't sitting right. This did not help, but I could hear something rattling when I did this. It sounded like a screw.

I tapped on the bottom of the door panel and I heard the object jump again. This time, I knew exactly what it was. A coin!

I kept tapping on the bottom of the door panel and eventually the penny fell out. No more door rattle.

The driver's side door was another story. It was still a coin, but this was a quarter and wouldn't easily dislodge from tapping on the bottom.

I used special nylon prying tools and pried the bottom of the door panel while tapping and eventually the quarter fell out.

So long story short. Refrain from putting small object in the door pockets as apparently there is enough of a gap that can cause the objects to get behind the panel and cause rattling.

Hope this helps.


----------

